
Unpopular Opinions about Tech - JoeCortopassi
https://joecortopassi.com/articles/unpopular-opinions-about-tech/
======
ThrowawayR2
> " _The big tech companies don’t employ so many engineers because they need
> them, they do it because they are afraid of being understaffed when the next
> big paradigm shift happens_ "

Nope, can't agree with this one. The reasons the big tech companies employ so
many engineers is 1) Empire building by senior management to justify their
next promotion and 2) said big tech companies are floundering around trying to
build something that create the next big paradigm shift, 99.9% of which gets
cancelled before ever seeing the light of day or flops miserably in the
marketplace if it does. Been there, done that.

------
copperx
I'm here to defend kale, as someone who finds most leafy vegetables
unpalatable. If anything, kale provides formidable contrast and texture in
fatty soups, for example, in Olive Garden's Zuppa Toscana.

Or is Kale a devops tool I haven't heard about? It was capitalized in the
original post.

~~~
ljhsiung
While I agree that raw kale is quite mediocre and overhyped e.g usage in
salads is nasty, he clearly hasn't tried oven-roasted kale.

Some light olive oil and kosher salt, and it's honestly God's gift to man. I
will defend this to death.

------
2fast4you
> Site speed only matters in so much as: A) google uses it to rank you, and B)
> it impacts your users ability to use your product

This can’t be an unpopular opinion. Is there anyone disputing that usability
and SEO are the main reasons for increasing site speed?

------
wolco
Joe seems a little lost. Not really sure what productivity gains react/graphq
has over php or ruby/rails. Must have provided one for Joe. PHP with laravel
is like a rocketspace for productivity..

------
Apocryphon
> The hard part about iOS development was never Objective-C but rather the
> cocoa libraries it has to interact with. Swift just applied a more modern
> language to the same root problem. For a more modern version of this
> statement, see SwiftUI

Isn't the big selling point of Swift that you no longer have to worry about
null exceptions? Though presumably there could have been a way to improve
Objective-C without requiring a new language to add optionals.

------
ng12
> React Hooks are redux for devs that can’t be trusted to use redux

I can't imagine this statement coming from someone who doesn't grotesquely
overuse Redux.

~~~
JoeCortopassi
Quite the contrary, I rarely if ever use redux now that hooks are out. I think
I was more highlighting Facebook's intent when creating them. Abramov (creator
of redux) definitely seems to be distancing himself from redux as React as an
ecosystem moves forward with Context and Hooks.

I've seen it said that "redux is just money laundering for global variables".
Can't say that I disagree

~~~
ng12
Ah, I see what you mean. Personally I've advocated for something more similar
to "React Hooks are redux for devs who know when not to use redux", which is
_most_ of the time.

------
mnemonicsloth
C, C++, Java, Python and Ruby are inferior to ML, Erlang, Haskell and Lisp.
Nobody who has used Lisp and Java seriously believes that Java is the better
tool. But the people who know both are drowned out by huge numbers of mediocre
devs who think Java is all they need to know.

~~~
acdha
This is not an original line of argument and in the absence of substance it’s
especially unlikely to be more successful than decades of earlier failed
iterations. Rather than calling people mediocre it would be far more
productive to learn why other people have come to different conclusions about
the languages you like.

~~~
mnemonicsloth
The purpose of this comment section is the airing of unpopular views. Judging
by your reaction I must be doing OK.

You could have shared a bit about your background with these languages. What
do you know about Erlang, ML, Haskell and Lisp?

~~~
JoeCortopassi
The beauty of a truly unpopular opinion is when it strikes a chord with the
audience. Well done

------
JoeCortopassi
Author here. Curious to hear what your unpopular opinions are when it comes to
tech

~~~
GrumpyYoungMan
Guaranteed to be unpopular: Text-based serialization formats (e.g. XML, JSON)
are utterly wasteful of bandwidth, processing power, and memory when used for
services with a high request volume and should be dropped in favor of binary
protocols.

~~~
JoeCortopassi
So many reasons I don't like this, but you raise a fair point

------
commandlinefan
I kept trying to upvote these.

------
malvosenior
* There's a generation of managers that learned some dev up to Python and now make up stories to justify using Python like "we'll be able to hire a bunch of jr devs and Django will guide them". When they're really just too lazy/incompetent to learn a more modern language.

